# packaging worries



## ganner17 (Aug 12, 2006)

I am currently in the industry working as a pastry chef. I love to bake and spend most of my time even at home in the kitchen. My only problem is i can only eat so much. I would like to start selling my products as an outlet for all of my work in the kitchen. Im a little confused at where to start? How do i package my muffins and things? I thought about vacuum sealing but thought it would alter the appearance of my muffins. But i don't feel that just wrapping in plastic is sufficient or tasteful. So now what? Im also confused at the legal part of this too. If anyone can i help or lend advice i would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Moved this here, where you're more likely to find pros who have dealt with these exact questions!


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

First you need to find out if the state you live in will license and certify a home kitchen as a place to make commercial baked goods. The state I live in does not allow licensed certified kitchens in one's home.....it has to be a completely separate building from the living area. So that basically means since my kitchen is in my home, I cannot legally sell baked goods to consumers that are baked there.

Also, if you want to sell baked goods to clients from your home, how will you find them? Will you sell to coffee stands? Neighbors? Local restaurants and delis? If they expect a certain amount of product every week will you be able to supply them and keep up with it? Before you know it you'll have another full time job on your hands.......do you want that?

After you check out the legalities (contact your local public health dept.) and think more seriously about your business plan....THEN you can think about packaging.


----------



## ganner17 (Aug 12, 2006)

well im glad that you feel so strongly....all the same i am still a curious person and would still like to know for future references. And chefpeon don't worry im not jumping in this as blindly as you might think.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

I'm sorry you took it as discouragement....I did NOT mean it that way. I was just answering your question about where to start and what to think about. Those are the realities. 
It is only you who equates reality with discouragement.


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

Also, if you are going to sell pre packaged baked goods you may have to put nutrition labels on them.

I know that here in Florida if you "wrap" anything it MUST have a nutrition label, so check on that too.

No one is trying to discourage you, but too many people think that doing something like this is easy peasey...it is if you don't follow the rules and regulations as most home bakers do when they set up ( NOT all, but most!! lol)

I will be the first to admit...I have an issue with unlic. home bakers here in Florida! lol!!!


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Ganner,

Every state has different regs. Here in NH, it's not hard to be able to bake from your home, but in other states, it's darn near impossible. Your city may have a health dept that could steer you in the right direction. Small towns deal directly with the state for licensing. Other states have county regs.

But that wasn't your question, was it?

I use plastic wrap for my sturdy pastries (bars, etc) and plastic clam shell containers for my more delicate ones (cakes, cupcakes). The clam shell containers (6x6) cost about 4 cents each. Then there are bakery boxes, but they're not the best for keeping things fresh for long.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## chefraz (May 10, 2007)

give a little history on where you are and when you want to start this.?


----------



## gourmetcupcakes (Sep 8, 2008)

Flash freezing is a godsend my friend. It preserves flavor and when shipped frozen it prevents crumbs from forming and falling.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

Firstly, take notice of all the above advice. You dont want to be closed down just as you're starting to make a go of it.

Then go online and contact all the packaging manufacturers. Thats what i did and i asked for and got loads of samples sent. Some want you to pay for them, plus p& p but most just sent them.
Then you can play around with ideas. I think plastic boxes are best, but paper bags with see-through fronts may be better.
There are sites that will print company labels, for you to later print the relevant details on your computer. ie. content, nutritional details.

All the best of luck


----------

